# Fenix T1 Comparison Review



## UnknownVT (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks to 4sevens (http://Fenix-Store.com) I have on loan a Fenix T1 "Tactical" light using a Q5 Cree LED.

Size -





it's pretty big, and feels hefty.

Tail-end and body tube -




The light is designed to tail stand, but the scalloping gives reasonable access to the "tactical" or foward clicky switch.
As can be seen the body tube is substantially thick.

Heads -




I did say the light is big for a 2x CR123 - as can be seen in comparing the head with the P3D series. That's a stainless steel bezel.

Rated at 225 lumens on High (Turbo mode) - about the nearest rival is Fenix's own P3Dce Premium Q5 edition -

vs. Fenix P3Dce-Q5 both on primary CR123 and Max brightness -







Close - but I think the T1 has it. T1's beam is smoother even though both use the Q5 Cree - this is probably because of the larger head allowing for a more effective reflector - the hotspot of the T1 is also more defined/concentrated. However despite the use of a orange peel reflector - the T1 still betrays a bit of the notorious Cree dark halo - but it probably would not be noticed in any real use.

vs. Fenix P3D-RB100 Rebel both on primary CR123 and Max brightness -







The T1 looks a bit brighter - with more concentrated/intense hotspot - but the Rebel100 beam is noticably wider, looks smooth, and has a nice tint.

Fenix T1 on Low (general mode)

vs. Fenix P3Dce-Q5 on Medium







Looks real close......

vs. Fenix P3D-RB100 Rebel on Medium -







Close, I think because the RB100 has a wider beam the light is spread out more.

More practical comparison -














The stairway shots confirm the comments from the white wall beamshots - the T1 has a more intense and concentrated hotspot - probably due to the bigger reflector. The P3Drb100 light is wider/spread out more, as is the L0Drb80 on Li-Ion 10440 (perhaps now the former stairway champ?)

I'm not really a "tactical" person - so I can't really comment on the tactical aspects of the light - but just as a flashlight - the Fenix T1 is impressive - one of the brightest 2x CR123 light around.

It is BIG and hefty and can stand up to some abuse - this isn't something I thought up to say.....
I've watched the light dropped several times and at different angles from about 4ft onto solid concrete switched on - and it kept working and did not show even a scratch.

I don't think I'd worry about it being run over - 
I'm more worried about being run over by it :nana:


----------



## boonsht (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice review and pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## nanoWatt (Dec 17, 2007)

I like seeing some real-world testing as well. I got my T1 but in the daytime I didn't think it was that bright at all. At night, it shows up trees and other things very well. I prefer the high mode. For me, it's not too bright, but it gets the job done.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 18, 2007)

It is basically the same brightness as the M1 SE Q5 on primaries. The Fenix has a brighter spill, and with the smooth reflector, the M1 will outthrow the Fenix. With Textured reflectors, they are too close to call. 

All the new Q5 lights are just plain bright. I do like the ability to switch levels from high to regular by rotating the barrel of the light. This is the one thing the M1 is missing. You can have 2 levels on the M1, but not while using the forward switch.

Fenix just hit a winner with the T1 (once you get the stupid clip off that is!)


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind comments.

Since the advent of the Cree - Fenix Cree editions have surpassed the brightness of the typical 2x lithium CR123A xenon light - like the fabulous SureFure 6P, G2 and Streamlight Scorpion.

In fact even the single AA L1D-CE on turbo is rated brighter than the 2x CR123A xenons - this is simply incredible and unheard of just a few years ago - when LEDs were regarded as efficient and frugal on batteries but only "bright for what they were" and used only for close tasks and emergencies.

With the more premium Q-series Crees and LumiLEDs Rebels - and using more than 3 volts - we have now surpassed even the typical 3x lithium CR123A xenon lights - at one time regarded as the tops and "ridiculously" bright.

Of course one can see that just from the specs - the now legendary SureFire 9P (3x CR123 xenon) is rated at 105 lumens - this Fenix T1 is rated at 225 lumens, that's a factor of 214% - so should easily be brighter, even allowing for inflated specs. 

Even on the P91 ultra High Output lamp the SureFire 9P reaches 200 lumens - BUT runs for all of 20 minutes on 3x CR123 - 
compared to the T1's 225 lumens, rated to run for 1.5 hours - similar brightness - 
but 4.5x the runtime on 2/3 the batteries.......

In fact the specs of the P3D's also run in this test are - 
Q5 - 215 lumens 1.8 hrs; 
Rebel100 200 lumens 1.8 hrs

Just to put matters to rest -

vs. SureFire 9P (3x CR123 xenon - P90 standard lamp)







I would say the T1 is definitely brighter by a magnitude....

BUT to remove all doubt and not allowing any color confusion/influence -
the color was removed from these beamshots - by de-saturation - leaving only the luminance/brightness information -








Still not convinced?

Practical stairway shots -








Color deSaturated -















I think these shots speak volumes.....


----------



## dirobesh (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing - I've been pondering which of these 3 torches to get, and lo and behold you produce comparitive size AND beamshot photos! Mere words can't express my delight - get yourself over to Scotland and the drinks are on me!!! :santa::drunk:


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 19, 2007)

dirobesh said:


> - get yourself over to Scotland and the drinks are on me!!! :santa::drunk:


 
Great! mine's a pint of 
Lagavulin 16 year old ...


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's what would have been considered a silly comparison 
vs.





Yes, a 1,000,000 candle power spot light -








Color removed/DeSaturated -


----------



## woodrow (Dec 20, 2007)

UnknownVT,
Great pictures! Incans (which I have had many of and used to love) just don't put out the light of this thing. Sure, they can have a bright spot...but their spillbeams suck! People can say all they want to about "full color spectrum" but dim full color spectrum is still dim.

A $6 laser keychain pointer has a brighter spot than a 6D mag or any led...but what does it show you when you try to navigate a dark room with it. These new led's light up the room and your path outdoors. Thanks for showing that in your pictures.


----------



## UnknownVT (Dec 20, 2007)

woodrow said:


> People can say all they want to about "full color spectrum" but dim full color spectrum is still dim.


 
woodrow, 
Many thanks for your valuable input.

re: spectrum - although incands have an continuous spectrum - they are pretty yellow biassed - eg: yellow lines on maps do not show well - if at all.

However we see pretty well under yellow'ish light - due to conditioning - from spending a lot of time under incad/artificial lights - also due to human evolution/conditioning - fire/candles etc. (which are very yellow) were used for lighting.

I know I see better under a dim yellow light than any other color including "white" (other than color rendition).

With these latest LEDs like in this Fenix T1, P3D Q5, RB100 - we have surpassed most practical (indoor) needs - 
don't forget 100 lumens used to be the "Holy Grail" - 
now we have lights that easily rate 200 lumens.

Of course I like this - 
but I am also glad they have lower levels - 
especially the "Digital" series of their General mode - Low->Medium->High.

The T1 on its Low is already 60 lumens which is as bright as most xenon 2x lithium CR123 lights like the SureFure 6P, G2 and Streamlight Scorpion - these at one time were considered really bright, rivalling the Mag 3D.......


----------



## 1 what (Dec 21, 2007)

Many thanks for the comparison beamshots.


----------



## eebowler (Dec 26, 2007)

Great work as usual Unknown! Can you (anyone) tell me if the T1 is capable of being powered properly by a 18650 cell?


----------



## planoflash (Dec 26, 2007)

Fantastic comparison. I like others had pondered the various Fenix options and opted for the T1 at preorder, now I know why. It's terrific to see their competitive entries side by side (stair by stair). Thanks again.


----------



## Anders (Dec 27, 2007)

Very good Vincent, thanks.

Very good idea to remove the colours when comparing LED VS Whatever.


Anders


----------



## Dr. Leo Marvin (Jan 3, 2008)

I must say I actually like the clip...


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess I now need to go out and buy the T1. :wow::goodjob::thanks:


----------



## mkphc (Jan 5, 2008)

wow great review, 
I'd love to see you, or someone compare this to an A8?
And the real world stairway shot!

Thanks for taking the time and being so comprehensive!


----------



## funkL (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I enjoyed seeing your shots of the Fenix T1 in action.

I was given this as a Christmas gift last year, and I was impressed. It has great light output and runtime, with a solid feel, too. Although too large to put in my pocket on a daily basis, I use the belt holder to carry it around whenever I get a chance.


----------



## 42 (Dec 23, 2014)

disregard this. Server weirdness.


----------



## 42 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Reviving an old one*

I just stumbled across my T1 today, Fenix's first foray into tactical lights and looking at all the others, I think it's one of their most beautiful. The TK45, with the help of three sets of LR91s, got me through hurricane Sandy's aftermath (10 days without power) and the third set is still going strong, which makes it my favorite flashlight of all time, (though the funky Gatling gun motif, wide base for tail standing and multiple brightness levels helped a great deal), but the T1, its Great Grandpappy, is still a great-looking very bright light, and still great during emergencies. I don't think I could ever be enticed into parting with it. A true classic and important part of Fenix's history.

Sometimes it's fun being an old fart.


----------

